# Freeware Tool



## mgd-one (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass das Thema hier einigermaßen hin gehört. Ich suche ein Open Source bzw. Freeware Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das man gut mit Photoshop vergleichen kann. Sprich ähnlich (am besten gleich oder besser) gut und wenn es geht von der Bedinung ähnlich.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eiter helfen könnt...

Gruß
mgd-one


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Juni 2006)

http://gimp.org/

Ich hab so eine Vorahnung, dass hier gleich eine wilde Debatte losgeht....und mach mich lieber gleich wieder aus dem Staub.
Viel Spass beim Diskutieren


----------



## mgd-one (19. Juni 2006)

Danke, das ist das einzige das ich auch kenne. Wollte nur mal gucken ob es vlt. noch andere gibt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2006)

Ich empfehle uebrigens die Dev-Version 2.3 zu nutzen, denn da hast Du dann z.B. auch dieses nette Ausschneidewerkzeug mit dem Du Objekte aus dem Hintergrund schneiden kannst.
Ich kann mich bei der 2.3 (nutze 2.3.7) auch nicht ueber irgendwelche Instabilitaeten beklagen, allgemein sind die Development-Versionen von Gimp schon immer sehr zuverlaessig gelaufen.


----------



## mgd-one (19. Juni 2006)

Alles klar habe mir den Source Code mal runter geladen von DEV 2.3.9 allerdings habe ich keinen plan wie ich den kram zu laufen bekomme...

Bitte um Hilfe...

Gruß
mgd-one


----------



## der_Jan (19. Juni 2006)

Du kannst noch nach ArtRage und ArtWeaver suchen, die gehen eigentlich auch.

 Kommt halt auch drauf an, was du damit machen willst, eine sehr günstige Alternative ist überrrings auch PaintShopPro, meine Schwester ist recht glücklich damit, aber ich bleib lieber bei PS.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

mgd-one hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Alles klar habe mir den Source Code mal runter geladen von DEV 2.3.9 allerdings habe ich keinen plan wie ich den kram zu laufen bekomme...
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe...
> 
> ...


Auch bei Gimp greift der gewohnte Dreisatz:

```
./configure
make
make install
```


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

@der_Jan, seit wann ist Paint Shop Pro (rund 100 €) Freeware oder gar Open Source?

Ich kenne eigentlich auch nur Gimp.
Es werden ja auch immer wieder mal Vergleiche Gimp vs. Photoshop aufgestellt..... und dass nicht erst seit gestern. 
Dass Gimp kostenlos und für die "wichtigsten" Betriebssysteme verfügbar ist, dürfte Unterschiede zu Photoshop schnell ausgleichen. 

@Dennis, bist Du sicher dass der Dreisatz bei ihm funktioniert?
Bei Photoshop würde ich vermuten dass er etwas für Windows sucht.
Evtl. aber auch für Mac..... dann könnte der Dreisatz wieder funktionieren(?).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Dennis, bist Du sicher dass der Dreisatz bei ihm funktioniert?


Er hat den Source runtergeladen. In diesem Fall geh ich einfach mal von Linux aus und schlage somit den 3-Satz vor.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Evtl. weil Du ihm die Dev-Version vorgeschlagen hast?! 

Vielleicht ist er aber auch garnicht auf der Suche für Windows, Linux, Mac..... sondern für Atari, Amiga, Commodore..... ^^
Ich würde jetzt glatt mal behaupten dass diese Info nicht gerade unwichtig ist. 
Also, erstmal abwarten und Tee klauen *ups*.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Aber auch von der Dev-Version gibt es doch Windows-Binaries, oder vertuh ich mich da jetzt?

Ausserdem: Wenn jemand bei solchen Fragen sein OS verschweigt schlag ich eigentlich grundsaetzlich Linux-Software vor. Quasi als paedagogische Massnahme.


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juni 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber auch von der Dev-Version gibt es doch Windows-Binaries, oder vertuh ich mich da jetzt?


Nee nee, dass siehst Du schon vollkommen richtig. 
Sogar von der aktuellen 2.3.9 gibt es einen Installer.



			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausserdem: Wenn jemand bei solchen Fragen sein OS verschweigt schlag ich eigentlich grundsaetzlich Linux-Software vor. Quasi als paedagogische Massnahme.


Du bist ja gemein.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sogar von der aktuellen 2.3.9 gibt es einen Installer.


Dacht ich mir doch. 


			
				Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du bist ja gemein.





			
				Mein Profil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin fies, gemein und hinterhaeltig.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Juni 2006)

Aaah, ich fass es nicht.
Jetzt spammen die Pinguine schon im Photoshop-Forum. Ab damit in die Creative Lounge.


----------

